# UTV Vee Plow



## gwhunter (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in the market for a Vee plow for my new Kawasaki Mule 4010 UTV. I was very interested in the Boss offering but have heard a lot of complaints due to the weight. I've been eyeing the Moose Vee plow as well. What else is out there that compares.


----------



## Bobcatjerry (Dec 4, 2013)

*Boss plow on 4010 mule*

I've put a new v-plow on my mule and the weight is no problem. I love the plow and it does a great job.


----------



## Bobcatjerry (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry I meant to say Boss


----------



## gwhunter (Sep 22, 2008)

Wanted to update, I ended up with the Boss V with smarthitch 2 and plow lights. I added a 2" highlifter lift and HD springs. For the rear I went with a SaltDogg SUV spreader which I adapted with a few light mods. I've yet to try it out yet but expecting substantial snowfall overnight. I'll try and snap some pics.

Mattxysport


----------

